# WOLFSGART 2012 Official "BIG THANK YOU" and "AFTER SHOW COVERAGE"



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We first would like to thank everyone who help make WOLFSGART 2012 happen. We couldn't be doing it without you! 

Special Thanks to our Sponsor and Vendors:
VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA
SHEARER VW of Burlington, VT
AWOL.TV
DUBSKORPS
NAM (North American Motorsports)
VEMS
PORTABLE DYNO
APR TUNED
BAG RIDERS
AWE Tuning
German Auto Parts
WOLFSBURG WEST
RIMCO
DAS BIERHAUS of Burlington, VT
*VWVORTEX*
BAVARIAN AUTOSPORTS
AUDI WORLD
VAG SCENE
GENGSTOUT
WHEEL-WHORES
HOT VWs Magazine
TheSamba.com
HAGERTY
PVW Magazine
AGF Design
TECHTONICS TUNING
LEE Appliance Center
DOWNTOWN SPRAY and PAINT
VAPORIZER (Metal Band)
WAVE OF THE FUTURE (Rock Band)
EVENT T-SHIRTS
DUNKIN DONUTS
MONROE MUFFLER
ESSEX CINEMA
FIVE GUYS Burgers and Fries
STARBUCKS
CHAMPY CAR WASH, Essex, VT
CHAMPLAIN VALLEY EXPO

Big "THANK YOU" to CLUB SPONSOR, CLUB GRIM WATER (our brothers from another mother) :beer:

This year's show was truly amazing and our best one yet. A special Thank You: to the WOLFSGART volunteers and staff for all of your hard work! Thank You to Jamie and the crew from Portable Dyno for revving up those sweet engines all day long. Thank You to Jason from VEMS for providing the ALL-WHEEL DRIVE Dyno! It was great to have two dynos, FWD/RWD and AWD. Thank You to AWOL.TV for hangin' with us and shooting our show; you guys rock! Hope you made it back to Cali safely. Thank You to Bag Riders for the kick-off Barbeque and the warm love! Thank You to Gary Ruberti and Samantha Scott for all of your help and making the Limbo Poles! Special Thank You to AGF Design and E.F. Graphics Studio for all of our SWAG and Image design. Very Special Thank You to Shearer Volkswagen for all of your support. Special Thank You to Volkswagen of America for supporting and covering our show. Thank you to WAXC News Channel 3 for our event coverage. Special Thank You to the WOLFSGART Models "Miss Vermont" and her beautiful sister for making our photo shoots even more beautiful! Thank you to Prime Cuts for printing our 2012 stickers! A very special Thank You and big hugs to CLUB GRIM WATER for the extra hands needed to make this happen. Thank You to our MC and Spokesman Denver Webb; the voice of WOLFSGART. Thank You to everyone else who help make this happen!



Here are some links from different photographers, videographers and show coverage volunteers.
http://www.facebook.com/wolfsgart
https://www.facebook.com/melissanunnphotography
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.251714451611945.57667.129008793882512&type=1
http://vagscene.com/1533_wolfsgart_2012_photo_coverage.html
http://fourtitude.com/news/events-news/via4t-wolfsgart-2012-event-coverage-on-audiworld/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/idrivevt/sets/72157630843726798/
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150979625383302.407693.528553301&type=3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbCNyfNPLr4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBwTxobA6BM
http://vimeo.com/46944994
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL81109D9AD7780640&feature=plcp
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4332757362405.181332.1391423612&type=1
https://twitter.com/OpticRhythm/status/230138669317627904/photo/1/large
https://twitter.com/OpticRhythm/status/230370777856352256/photo/1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.546295438974.2023125.157300213&type=3
http://www.youtube.com/embed/AHdCr8hpUJw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9nPc18JCeU&feature=youtu.be&hd=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3628949726292.2139065.1350540149&type=3&l=4349f9e306
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.362188417182687.78216.345710722163790&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.424903274226386.110588.100001201515024&type=1&l=d3d776581b

More to Come!!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

WOLFSGART said:


> Big "THANK YOU" to CLUB SPONSOR, CLUB GRIM WATER (our brothers from another mother) :beer:


Thank you Anthony. We had a blast again this year. Very much looking forward to 2013. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------

